# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ترسیدم!!!!!!

## rezamj

سلام دوستان راستش من خیلی ترسیدم حالا که اومدم ریاضی بدبخت بشم !!! به خاطر همین می خوام برم تجربی دومم هستم ولی می ترسم اگه برم اونجا بدبخت تر شم چی کار کنم راستش من از رشته های مهندسی بدم میاد و خیلی از فامیل هامون که مهندس هستند 90% بیکار هستند ولی اگر دکتر بشیم دیگه آقای خودمون می شیم به نظرتون چی کار کنم ولی می ترسم اگر برم تجربی پزشکی یادندان یا دارو قبول نشم چون دیگه تجربی به جز اینا چیز دیگه ای نداره ؟ من روزی 5 ساعت در می خوانم و شارگرد زرنگی هم هستم ( اعتماد به نفس  :Y (539): ) ولی می ترسم چی کار کنم به نظرتون ؟ وایییییییی خداااااااا  :Y (636):

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سلام دوست عزیز
با ترس که چیزی درست نمیشه
اگه بخواید اینجوری فکر کنید که مهندسا کار ندارن و این حرفا اون یه ذره اعتماد به نفستونم ازبین میره
راهی رو که انتخاب کردید باتوکل به خدا تا تهش برید
هرچی صلاحتون باشه پیش میاد
درضمن اولین شرط توی هر انتخابی علاقه سپس تواناییه یادتون باشه

----------


## Amir James

وااااي خداااا! خاك تو سررررم! اسمتو نميديدم فك ميكردم از اين دختر لوسايي!
اين كار رو انجام بده حتما:

همين الان، برو سركوچه رنگ سياه بخر يا پارچه سياه، توجه كن: كل اتاقت رو سياه كن. 
كل لامپ هاي اتاقت رو باز كن، بجاش فقط و فقط ٢ تا شمع بزار.
حتما از امروز حموم نرو، ناخوناتو نگير، موها و ريشاتو هم نزن.
يه گوشه بشين و خودت رو افسرده نشون بده! آفرين! 
يعني چي يكي بگه من بدبختم، مردم، آهاي مردم، من بدبخت ميشم اگر فلان كارو بكنم! بِكَن بابا! يني چي بدبخت! اينجا كلينيك روانشناسي نيس كه افسرده هارو كمك كنن!
عزيزم، شما ميخواي يك عمر با شغلت زندگي كني! رياضي دوست نداري بيجا كردي اومدي اين رشته! ببخشيدا، اما مطمئنا ٩٠ درصد مهندساي فاميلتون بي كفايت و عرضه هستن؛) يا خيلي خودشون رو ميگيرن، پدر من از مديريت آزمايشگاه يك كارخونه كوچيك كه مال خودش نبود الان خودشون چندي از بزرگترين كارخونه هاي ايران رو دارن! مهندس هم هستن! خب عزيزم هر مهندسي مث پدر من اول بايد از كارهاي كوچيك شروع كنن! من خودم بيام تهران يا تدريس خصوصي ميكنم(رياضي) يا مربي تنيس ميشم اگرم هيچيك نشد حاضرم تو يه مغازه شاگردي كنم موقع دانشجويي! اما ٩٠ درصد مهندساي ما ميخوان از اول مهندس ناظر ساخت برج ميلاد باشن! گاماس گاماس جوونا! شما اگه كفايت نداشته باشي دكترم بشي، بايد هم صحبتت مگس هاي مطبت باشن!  آقا برو رشته اي كه دوس داري! زندگي تو هستش! زندگيتو جوري كه ميخواي اداره كن! عزيزم رياضي دوس نداشته باشي، مخت هنگ ميكنه! برو رشته اي كه ميخواي... و بدون: كار براي آدم كاري و با كفايت هست؛)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J A V A D

> وااااي خداااا! خاك تو سررررم! اسمتو نميديدم فك ميكردم از اين دختر لوسايي!
> اين كار رو انجام بده حتما:
> 
> همين الان، برو سركوچه رنگ سياه بخر يا پارچه سياه، توجه كن: كل اتاقت رو سياه كن. 
> كل لامپ هاي اتاقت رو باز كن، بجاش فقط و فقط ٢ تا شمع بزار.
> حتما از امروز حموم نرو، ناخوناتو نگير، موها و ريشاتو هم نزن.
> يه گوشه بشين و خودت رو افسرده نشون بده! آفرين! 
> يعني چي يكي بگه من بدبختم، مردم، آهاي مردم، من بدبخت ميشم اگر فلان كارو بكنم! بِكَن بابا! يني چي بدبخت! اينجا كلينيك روانشناسي نيس كه افسرده هارو كمك كنن!
> عزيزم، شما ميخواي يك عمر با شغلت زندگي كني! رياضي دوست نداري بيجا كردي اومدي اين رشته! ببخشيدا، اما مطمئنا ٩٠ درصد مهندساي فاميلتون بي كفايت و عرضه هستن؛) يا خيلي خودشون رو ميگيرن، پدر من از مديريت آزمايشگاه يك كارخونه كوچيك كه مال خودش نبود الان خودشون چندي از بزرگترين كارخونه هاي ايران رو دارن! مهندس هم هستن! خب عزيزم هر مهندسي مث پدر من اول بايد از كارهاي كوچيك شروع كنن! من خودم بيام تهران يا تدريس خصوصي ميكنم(رياضي) يا مربي تنيس ميشم اگرم هيچيك نشد حاضرم تو يه مغازه شاگردي كنم موقع دانشجويي! اما ٩٠ درصد مهندساي ما ميخوان از اول مهندس ناظر ساخت برج ميلاد باشن! گاماس گاماس جوونا! شما اگه كفايت نداشته باشي دكترم بشي، بايد هم صحبتت مگس هاي مطبت باشن!  آقا برو رشته اي كه دوس داري! زندگي تو هستش! زندگيتو جوري كه ميخواي اداره كن! عزيزم رياضي دوس نداشته باشي، مخت هنگ ميكنه! برو رشته اي كه ميخواي... و بدون: كار براي آدم كاري و با كفايت هست؛)
> ...


خیلی قشنگ و کامل گفت 
من که چیزی ندارم بگم===>به حرفهای امیر گوش کن

----------


## rezamj

> وااااي خداااا! خاك تو سررررم! اسمتو نميديدم فك ميكردم از اين دختر لوسايي!
> اين كار رو انجام بده حتما:
> 
> همين الان، برو سركوچه رنگ سياه بخر يا پارچه سياه، توجه كن: كل اتاقت رو سياه كن. 
> كل لامپ هاي اتاقت رو باز كن، بجاش فقط و فقط ٢ تا شمع بزار.
> حتما از امروز حموم نرو، ناخوناتو نگير، موها و ريشاتو هم نزن.
> يه گوشه بشين و خودت رو افسرده نشون بده! آفرين! 
> يعني چي يكي بگه من بدبختم، مردم، آهاي مردم، من بدبخت ميشم اگر فلان كارو بكنم! بِكَن بابا! يني چي بدبخت! اينجا كلينيك روانشناسي نيس كه افسرده هارو كمك كنن!
> عزيزم، شما ميخواي يك عمر با شغلت زندگي كني! رياضي دوست نداري بيجا كردي اومدي اين رشته! ببخشيدا، اما مطمئنا ٩٠ درصد مهندساي فاميلتون بي كفايت و عرضه هستن؛) يا خيلي خودشون رو ميگيرن، پدر من از مديريت آزمايشگاه يك كارخونه كوچيك كه مال خودش نبود الان خودشون چندي از بزرگترين كارخونه هاي ايران رو دارن! مهندس هم هستن! خب عزيزم هر مهندسي مث پدر من اول بايد از كارهاي كوچيك شروع كنن! من خودم بيام تهران يا تدريس خصوصي ميكنم(رياضي) يا مربي تنيس ميشم اگرم هيچيك نشد حاضرم تو يه مغازه شاگردي كنم موقع دانشجويي! اما ٩٠ درصد مهندساي ما ميخوان از اول مهندس ناظر ساخت برج ميلاد باشن! گاماس گاماس جوونا! شما اگه كفايت نداشته باشي دكترم بشي، بايد هم صحبتت مگس هاي مطبت باشن!  آقا برو رشته اي كه دوس داري! زندگي تو هستش! زندگيتو جوري كه ميخواي اداره كن! عزيزم رياضي دوس نداشته باشي، مخت هنگ ميكنه! برو رشته اي كه ميخواي... و بدون: كار براي آدم كاري و با كفايت هست؛)
> ...







راستش اگر شما الان برید داخلا خیابون بگید آقای  مهندس 100 نفر برمی گردن نگاتون می کنن من خودم دوست داشتم برم مهندسی  عمران ولی وقتی دیدم هر کی که مثلا از دانشگاه چمران اهواز  میاد بیرون  مهندس عمران یکم چجوری بگم دلم سرد شد ولی دکترا خیلی کم هستند هر کی می گه  پزشکی قبول شدم همه می گن دمش گرم کار خیلی شاخی کرده حالا دوستان مهندس  ناراحت نشن البته مهندس هم داریم تا مهندس مهندسی هست ماهی20 میلون درآمد  داره ولی مهندسی هم هست ماهی 400 هزار تومن فقط می خواستم بگم مهندس از بین 100 نفر 1 می تونه خیلی آدم موفقی باشه  .; ؟راستش من زیست و شیمی روخیلی  دوست دارم پارسال هم زیست 20 شدم شیمی  19  ولی ریاضی 15 شدم   آقا امیر شما هم خیلی بزرگش کردید

----------


## mohammad^s

> راستش اگر شما الان برید داخلا خیابون بگید آقای  مهندس 100 نفر برمی گردن نگاتون می کنن من خودم دوست داشتم برم مهندسی  عمران ولی وقتی دیدم هر کی که مثلا از دانشگاه چمران اهواز  میاد بیرون  مهندس عمران یکم چجوری بگم دلم سرد شد ولی دکترا خیلی کم هستند هر کی می گه  پزشکی قبول شدم همه می گن دمش گرم کار خیلی شاخی کرده حالا دوستان مهندس  ناراحت نشن البته مهندس هم داریم تا مهندس مهندسی هست ماهی20 میلون درآمد  داره ولی مهندسی هم هست ماهی 400 هزار تومن فقط می خواستم بگم مهندس از بین 100 نفر 1 می تونه خیلی آدم موفقی باشه  .; ؟راستش من زیست و شیمی روخیلی  دوست دارم پارسال هم زیست 20 شدم شیمی  19  ولی ریاضی 15 شدم   آقا امیر شما هم خیلی بزرگش کردید



فقط برو دنبال علاقت .....حتی اگه رشته فنی باشه. به این چیزا هم گوش نکن.....کی میگه وضع همه ی پزشکا گل وبلبله!!!!!

یه سر برو  خیابون ببین چقد دکتر زیاده......... نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم ولی الان یجوری شده که 
نون تو درس خوندن نیست!!!!!

پس خیلی به پول فک نکن....در صورتی با درس به پول میرسی که عاشق رشتت باشی و تو کارت خلاق و تک باشی......


در ضمن خیلی به نمرات مدرسه توجه نکن....یه فصل زیستا بخون برو تست های کنکور اخیر را بزن تا بفهمی چند چندی..... بعد تصمیم بگیر ریاضی یا تجربی....

موفق باشی

----------


## sahel.

> راستش اگر شما الان برید داخلا خیابون بگید آقای  مهندس 100 نفر برمی گردن نگاتون می کنن من خودم دوست داشتم برم مهندسی  عمران ولی وقتی دیدم هر کی که مثلا از دانشگاه چمران اهواز  میاد بیرون  مهندس عمران یکم چجوری بگم دلم سرد شد ولی دکترا خیلی کم هستند هر کی می گه  پزشکی قبول شدم همه می گن دمش گرم کار خیلی شاخی کرده حالا دوستان مهندس  ناراحت نشن البته مهندس هم داریم تا مهندس مهندسی هست ماهی20 میلون درآمد  داره ولی مهندسی هم هست ماهی 400 هزار تومن فقط می خواستم بگم مهندس از بین 100 نفر 1 می تونه خیلی آدم موفقی باشه  .; ؟راستش من زیست و شیمی روخیلی  دوست دارم پارسال هم زیست 20 شدم شیمی  19  ولی ریاضی 15 شدم   آقا امیر شما هم خیلی بزرگش کردید



می دونی پارسال اعلام کردن ک 1000 تا پزشک بعد از اتمام تحصیلاتشون رفتن سراغ کار دیگه غیر از پزشکی .
این یعنی پزشکی هم علاقه می خواد و هم دلشو  هر کدوم از اینا نباشه حتی اگه فرد خیلی تو درسش قوی باشه آخرشم هیچی
پس اول به علاقت توجه کن بعدشم ب تواناییت

----------

